# Dirt/Race Bmx Anfänger!



## 8ball (17. Januar 2006)

So nachdem ich mir die FAQ's mal durchgelesen habe ([email protected]), denke ich, dass ich  meine Vorstellung von meinem "Traum-BMX" in Worte fassen kann.

So... ich dachte neulich daran, mal wieder BMX zu fahren. Hatte vor vielen Jahren mal eins, was dann leider geklaut wurde. War damals noch nicht so alt, dass ich regelmässig gefahren bin. Meine Vorstellungen vom Fahrradfahren haben sich alllerdings ein bisschen geändert. Lege jetrzt mehr Wert darauf, dass ich schneller von A nach B komme...

Da ich mir ein Singlespeedbike mit einigen Renn/Bahn-Rad Komponenten aufgebaut habe, dachte ich jetzt daran ähnliches für ein Bmx zu machen.
Meine Vorstellungen schauen so aus: 
1, ich will auch schnell von A nach B kommen
2, muss für *keine* weiten Strecken reichen (dafür hab ich ja meinen SSP). Mal zum einkaufen, zur Freundin oder zu nem Kumpel.
3, Sollte trotzdem die standart Sachen aushalten können, die ein Bmx eben können sollte. (BunnyHop, Treppenfahren, mal im Wald racen und kleine Sprünge - nicht mehr als ein Meter Höhe)
4, und es sollte Wintertauglich sein, da ich da mit den Rennradreifen ab un zu Probleme habe.

Dachte also ein ein Dirt/Race Bmx. Meine Fragen sind demnach:

1, passt son bike?
2, findet man da eine passende Übersetzung, ohne dass man sich totstrampelt? Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles nur im Stehen funzt.
3, was kostet mich der Spaß?
4, Würde ganz gerne 20" fahren. Is das machbar oder lieber 24"?

Danke für die Antworten

mfg 8ball


----------



## Da-MoShAz (17. Januar 2006)

Felt sector


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (17. Januar 2006)

fahr lieber 24 zoll. 


das felt sector 24 is da dein partner. nehm das 06er modell kostet knapp 450 euro und für die straße viel besser als n wackeliges 20 zoll.


----------



## 8ball (18. Januar 2006)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...

was haltet ihr davon, sich sowas selber aufzubauen, da ich  ganz gerne mal ein bisschen bastel. Weiss jetzt aber auf jeden Fall schon mal, woran ich mich zu orientieren habe.


----------



## BruteX23 (18. Januar 2006)

8ball schrieb:
			
		

> Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...
> 
> was haltet ihr davon, sich sowas selber aufzubauen, da ich  ganz gerne mal ein bisschen bastel. Weiss jetzt aber auf jeden Fall schon mal, woran ich mich zu orientieren habe.


Ich persönlich finde diesen Rahmen hier sehr schön,
Richi - Nugget Dirt Rahmen





ob er hält was er optisch verspricht keine ahnung, aber ich glaube bei nem richi rahmen machst du eh nix falsch.


----------

